# gourami aggression?



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi,

I recently lost my german blue ram. I wanted to replace him with one or two new blue rams, but none of the local aquarium stores are carrying them right now. They do have keyhold cichlids and bolivian rams, but I think I want a fish with more color. I'm now considering getting one or two gouramis to be my tank's "centerpiece" fish. 

I have a 30 gallon bowfront that currently houses 3 diamond tetras, 6 harlequin rasboras, 1 yoyo loach, and 1 albino bristlenose pleco. 

How would blue gouramis work with that set up? Would my rasboras get attacked?

Thanks for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

I think a Blue gourami would fit in well in your tank. You should also look into increasing the school of Diamond tetras, to atleast 6 and get 3 more Yoyo loaches. Both fish are schooling/group type fish (Yoyos don't really school though) and would like more to their group.

I am keeping my Blue gourami with 3 different types of tetras, angelfish, a bolivian ram, cories, and yoyo loaches (plus a few other fish). And before he was in a tank with neons and glowlights. I haven't had a problem with him attacking anyone.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

gouramis IME are wimps, I have never seen them picking on any other fish.
The only problems I have had with gouramis are them getting picked on by other fish, I woulden't worry to much about the gourami picking on your fish, but your other fish picking on the gourami.

Have you ever seen a pearl gourami? I know there not really a colorful fish but there a pretty one.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

My only concern with the pearl gourami is the size. They get pretty big (~4" long) - which is not crazy big, but if you've got 3 other schools of 6 fish (as Kristin said, increase the loaches and diamon tetras to at least 6 each), it adds up to a lot of fish. And IME they tend to be shy, and prefer a lot of plants.
I think a dwarf gourami or two is the best way to go. They aren't too shy, and you can get some neat colours (ie one red, one blue) and they shouldn't be aggressive with each other. Unlike the Blue Rams, they were be out in the 'open water' instead of being shyly tucked in behind a plant.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

My ram actually very rarely hid...except at the end when he got sick. In fact, whenever I was around he'd come straight over to the glass and follow me.

I've read that dwarf gouramis can be sensitive to water conditions. Has that been your experience?

Also....the lfs has keyhole cichlids and bolivian rams.....any thoughts on them?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I keep my dwarf gouramis in a community tank at about 79F. I'm not very fastidious when it comes to water conditions and recently the pH in my tap water went up several degrees, and the gouramis have been just fine.

I wouldn't get the keyhole cichlid, I believe they are pretty big fish (5"), but I could be wrong on that one.

You could go for the bolivian rams. Not very colourful, but pretty little fish.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

I think I'd skip the Keyholes, like Zoe said, they get pretty big. Bolivians would be a good option though. If you can tell the difference between males and females (mature males have longer dorsal fin extensions and are usually a little more colorful), then you could get a male and female. Having one of each sex would most likely make them more colorful (showing out for each other). My male bolivian is a fiesty guy though. He chases my angelfish even though he is smaller. I don't think you'd have a problem with them though. Mine doesn't bother my schooling fish or bottom feeders...just the angelfish.  And if you got 1m and 1f, they'd focus more on each other.

A dwarf gourami would work, though I'd only get one for your size tank. Usually you can't find females in LFS and males willl usually fight, especially in smaller tanks.

Pearl gouramis are gorgeous! I think one would work for your tank...or the Blue. Even though they get 4 inches, I still think you have room in your tank.



> gouramis IME are wimps


Definitely my experience too. My blue gourami hides when I come near the tank. I think it can be the individual gourami though...as I've heard Pearls are not that shy...but your experience may be different.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

One of the follwing would be fine:
Betta 
Dwarf gourami
pearl gourami 
3 spot/blue
honey gourami etc

As long as don't add any more cichlids/ anabantiods your tank should remain peaceful


----------



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

How big does an average gourami reach? The pearl Gourami looks very nice, but can they stand alone in a tank? I'm planning to get one but I need to study the way I can take care of them are they kinda difficult to handle?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

There isn't an "average" gourami. There are different types of gourami and are different sizes.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Check out the Opaline Gourami's.they are great fish and are very nice looking.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i just have a question about your tank. those rock if i remember right they do release calcium in water and make the water harder. what is the hardness of your tank water? i just wondering. i remember i saw them in Lake Travis near Austin, Texas and those baby Texas Cichlid hide in those rock.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

if you're looking into gouramis, maybe you could consider a type called the sparkling or pygmy gourami. They look a bit like a pearl gourami, but a little smaller, a lot more colorful, and a bit hardier. They can live in as little as ten gallons and aren't too fussy about their water (sort of like bettas). Go to www.liveaquaria.com, where you can read all about them and actually buy them. Good Luck!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

aaa, Im not sure if you were recommending a texas cichlid, but whitney, dont get one.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Gourami Swami said:


> aaa, Im not sure if you were recommending a texas cichlid, but whitney, dont get one.


no. i have idea how big texas cichlid get. i saw them in wild. my question is does those rock in the tank make the water harder. if so, it is not that good for the gourami as they like softer water.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

aaa said:


> no. i have idea how big texas cichlid get. i saw them in wild. my question is does those rock in the tank make the water harder. if so, it is not that good for the gourami as they like softer water.


Actually, gouramis can take harder water than most cichlids can, even rift lake ones. They can go up to a gh of 30 and pH 8


----------

